# Forum members in drunken foursome!



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2009)

Ha! Bet that got your attention!

Not exactly, but have just spent a very pleasant couple of hours with Sam, her OH and Tez in the salubrious surroundings of the Duke of Wellington pub!

Really nice to meet them all, although maybe Matt was wishing he had diabetes by the end (I'm sure he wasn't really!) Good to talk to fellow diabetics and put people to the names. We hope to do it again some time in the future and drag along more members lurking in the vicinity, but didn't want to make too much of today, as obviously it has been a long day for them. Sam and Matt were very tired and Tez has a long drive home.

Tez has a picture that he will post when he gets home - I don't have the technology on my steam-powered mobile!


----------



## tracey w (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh that sounds like you had a good time, 

looking forward to piccie


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hehehehe ... Well that got my attention ..... 

I'm so glad you all have had an enjoyable meet ... and a couple of nice beverages of the alcoholic kind .... Hope you all get something proper to eat and check your BG's .... ... Sorry I do sound like a mam there ..

Look forward to seeing the photo's 


Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sounds like a good time! I might be tempted to try and organize the same in a few months. I think there are one or two who live in Brighton...

Tom


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Its such a shame we all cant meet up ...  .. It would be lovely to see everyone ... Its just we seem to be scattered all over .. England, Scotland, Wales and Ireland 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Im soo jealous !! hehehe nooo Im glad you all had a good time


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 22, 2009)

haha! I bet that was weird?! Look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## katie (Aug 22, 2009)

hey where was my invite?  *cry* etc...

ITS FINE, I WAS BUSY ANYWAY!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2009)

katie said:


> hey where was my invite?  *cry* etc...
> 
> ITS FINE, I WAS BUSY ANYWAY!



You were off flying with the Red Arrows - you'll be the guest of honour next time Katie!


----------



## katie (Aug 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You were off flying with the Red Arrows - you'll be the guest of honour next time Katie!



hehe well remembered. It was very exciting, I like the plane that looked like concord! but it was a bit scary 

did you have fun? any gossip? were they funny looking, that kind of thing??


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 23, 2009)

katie said:


> hey where was my invite?  *cry* etc...
> 
> ITS FINE, I WAS BUSY ANYWAY!



And me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................I wasn't jetting it anywhere

Mind you, I did have to go out for a family thing last night


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> And me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................I wasn't jetting it anywhere
> 
> Mind you, I did have to go out for a family thing last night



Hi Dave, you're on our 'hit list' for next time It was only really a quick couple of pints at the end of what was a long day for Tez, Sam and Matt, and we knew you had that family thing going on so didn't want to subject you to the anguish of split loyalties...


----------



## Steff (Aug 23, 2009)

ohh thats sounds good , cant wait to see piccie now , nice to put a face to the names huh


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Dave, you're on our 'hit list' for next time It was only really a quick couple of pints at the end of what was a long day for Tez, Sam and Matt, and we knew you had that family thing going on so didn't want to subject you to the anguish of split loyalties...



PMSL................


----------



## katie (Aug 23, 2009)

where's this picture??


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2009)

katie said:


> where's this picture??



Doesn't look like tez has signed in yet - hope he's OK!


----------



## bev (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe you've frightened him off!Bev


----------



## katie (Aug 23, 2009)

bev said:


> Maybe you've frightened him off!Bev



haha oh god! let's PM Tez to find out what northe is really like, then we can decide whether to come back or not


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 23, 2009)

katie said:


> did you have fun? any gossip? were they funny looking, that kind of thing??



Hmmm scared them off ??..................maybe this did Twin


----------



## katie (Aug 23, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm scared them off ??..................maybe this did Twin



hahaha! very true.  I was just joking guys!


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmmm hope Tez is okay, glad you had a good meet up, sounds like a good idea! How do you get on the list!!??


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Gang,

You'll have to excuse the delay in getting the photo up. I was shattered after yesterday and I had the W word today.

Anyway, here's the photo. I have shrunk it a bit and put it on my web space.

We had a very enjoyable time in the pub and we all look forward to having another drink in a couple of months.

Salmonpuff is on the left, I'm in the middle and Northerner is on the right. Sam's other half Matt was behind the camera.


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like a nice pub, where is it?

But more importantly, what is the gossip? what did you chat about? was it weeeeeeeeeeeeeird?????


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 23, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Looks like a nice pub, where is it?
> 
> But more importantly, what is the gossip? what did you chat about? was it weeeeeeeeeeeeeird?????



The pub is in Southampton and we talked about................ wait for it............... diabetes


----------



## Steff (Aug 24, 2009)

nice piccie tez x


----------



## Munjeeta (Aug 24, 2009)

Ooh, definitely jealous! Looks like you had a lovely time though  It would be lovely to try and get some more meetings organised. But I guess it comes down to where people are. Maybe we should set up threads for each region so people can arrange...


----------



## katie (Aug 24, 2009)

hehe it's weird seeing you guys stood next to eachother, a bit like someone has photoshopped you 

That pub really does look nice.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 24, 2009)

OOOOOO ... That looks a gorgeous pub .... Nice to see you all

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2009)

Hehe! Tez was taller than I imagined him - only ever seen a picture of him sitting down! - and Sam was tinier! And I was fatter

This is the pub:

http://southampton-pubs.co.uk/dukeofwellington/

It was an excellent venue with a wide selection of beers, and I think it would be an excellent place for future Southampton 'meets'. I was thinking perhaps that the next time (weather and time permitting) it would be nice to 'walk the walls' (Southampton's medieval walls surrounding the old town), and then have a couple of jars in the Duke afterwards.


----------



## Corrine (Aug 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! Tez was taller than I imagined him - only ever seen a picture of him sitting down! - and Sam was tinier! And I was fatter
> 
> This is the pub:
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan to me Northerner - don't forget to invite me!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 4, 2009)

ah, i just realised that my stomach is showing a bit in that pic. eeeew.

A very enjoyable few hours down the pub I must say, we must do it again some time. And tez, i owe you a drink or three


----------

